# www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/



## Inusagi (Dec 17, 2007)

I tried to read this page, and it was soo hard to understand. Then I saw that something of it wasn't worth to read, like how long is the distance between the solver and the audience. So if someone got some tips for me, so come with it. Which chapters is worth to read. Especially those whom have read it. Cause I can't read all of it. It will probably take 1 week if I got to transalate each word.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you need this translated into Japanese? If I'm wrong, then I apologize. If that is the case, then there is a link to the different language translations of the regulations. If you just can't understand the official "legal" wording, then you just have to look through it until you get it. There's really nothing that can be used to "decode" the formal speech.


----------

